# PL / SQL



## Sanix (11. Apr 2006)

Wird wohl das falsche Forum sein aber Off Topic passt auch nicht und mich in nem anderen Forum zu registrieren finde ich zuviel Aufwand.

Wie kann ich in PL / SQL Variabeln aneinanderfügen?

```
varA + "test"
```


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Apr 2006)

varA := varA || 'test';

Caffè Latte


----------



## abollm (11. Apr 2006)

*Kleine Ergänzung:*

Das, was Cafe Latte gepostet hat, nennt man Konkatenieren (Aneinanderhängen).


----------

